# Moving to Australia - Need investment advice please



## leu07vk (26 December 2016)

Hi all,

I am moving to Sydney to work with a new employer My salary, for reference and if it makes a difference in my investment strategy, will be $140K p/a excl. super. They'll be contributing 11% to a superannuation fund of my choice (if I stick with their default it will be Colonial First State, which doesn't seem great). My questions to you are as follows:

1. Which super fund should I go with? I've been eyeing ING as a good candidate. I'm 28 years old looking for high growth/risk.

2. I don't expect to stay in Australia more than 3 years. If I understand correctly I would have to take all that money out and pay 38% tax on it (other than my own post-tax contributions)? Is there no way I can transfer the pension to Europe (my home continent)?

3. I am also planning on putting part of my salary away monthly (approximately $1,500 or so). I was considering doing so in an ETF. Would this make more tax sense, or would it make more sense to make further salary sacrifice contributions of 10% on top of the 11% my employer is putting so that I get taxed 15%. When I take the money out in 3 years, will I effectively pay 15%+38% on this? Perhaps another strategy entirely would make more sense than either of these.

All of this is highly confusing, I apologise if I seem very ignorant and I very much appreciate your help on this! I basically want to be as tax-efficient as possible whilst putting away a certain amount at the beginning of each month and have it make sense after all the fees and taxes are accounted for. Especially when considering that I'll most likely transfer back to Europe within the company in 2-3 years.

Thanks a million!


----------



## dutchie (27 December 2016)

leu07vk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney to work with a new employer My salary, for reference and if it makes a difference in my investment strategy, will be $140K p/a excl. super. They'll be contributing 11% to a superannuation fund of my choice (if I stick with their default it will be Colonial First State, which doesn't seem great). My questions to you are as follows:
> 
> ...




Hi leu07vk
Welcome to ASF and Oz
I would suggest you see an Australian accountant, rather than rely on this forum for answers to your situation. There are many knowledgeable members here who may know what they are talking about in your case but I think it would be safer to ask a professional.
Hope that helps.

Cheers, dutchie


----------

